
Show HN: Planntt, simple desktop ToDo application where your data is yours - stijn
http://planntt.com/
======
nwrk
No screenshot :( P.S. As alternative, currently using GTD Everdo which support
also Linux desktop, [https://everdo.net/](https://everdo.net/)

~~~
stijn
screenshot added; cool stuff you did with everdo :) thanks for sharing the
link.

------
timvdalen
Since there aren't any screenshots, I'll share one:

[https://i.imgur.com/cu78es0.png](https://i.imgur.com/cu78es0.png)

It's an Electron app.

~~~
stijn
thanks Tim; I've added a screenshot now to the site as well.

------
O_H_E
No Linux support

~~~
stijn
I had some issues with shared libraries; will give this a 2nd look.

~~~
stijn
Linux download link added.

